# Test Esters



## Flexfx (Nov 7, 2015)

Want to hear from the galley thoughts on the best test ester to max gains and min sides.  Loved the gains from suspension but not worth the trade-offs IMO.  Any of the bros find one long chain esters better than others in terms of HTPA shutdown?


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 7, 2015)

Could you go into more detail on your experience with suspension


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 7, 2015)

Test is test.  The ester doesn't matter for gains.


----------



## DF (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm partial to the long esters.  Less pinning involved.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2015)

Like sensei Megatron28 said test is test the ester doesn't matter. Test E or C is the most popular & standard issue go with a 14 weeks cycle, 250mg Sunday morning & 250mg Wednesday night


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 7, 2015)

Like mega said test is test. Tne has the most obvious impact due to its lack of ester. But it's still just test. Any ester will shut you down.


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 7, 2015)

While test is test...Test Cyp at 600 mg EW only has always been my favorite cycle. Minimal sides and cake recovery.


----------



## Flexfx (Nov 7, 2015)

bloat, moon face, elevated bp, frequent pins, disrupted sleep patterns, etc.  I've experienced similar sides to a lesser degree on other esters but see more issue on the fast acting ester.


----------



## Flexfx (Nov 7, 2015)

good results with 500mg with Test E.  Thinking Zeigler's suggestion may result in more consistent blood levels.  Personal experience with Sust has been mixed.  Would be interested in hearing from the more experienced bros about about starting the first 4-5 weeks with a fast acting ester, bridge to Sust for the next 4-5 weeks, and finish last 4-5 weeks with Test E or P.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2015)

Too much mixing and matching sir. Not a fan of sust, stick with Test E or C.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 8, 2015)

Flexfx said:


> good results with 500mg with Test E.  Thinking Zeigler's suggestion may result in more consistent blood levels.  Personal experience with Sust has been mixed.  Would be interested in hearing from the more experienced bros about about starting the first 4-5 weeks with a fast acting ester, bridge to Sust for the next 4-5 weeks, and finish last 4-5 weeks with Test E or P.



Sus has prop and that's not proper use of the term bridge.  Ending with prop for 4 weeks would ease you into pct though.

Also, stable levels on a cycle are overrated.  Shoot for peak plasma levels.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the K.I.S.S. method. There's no need to go crazy. Even a season vet will have a difficult time telling what compound is doing what if they're constantly mixing it up.


----------



## mensagebr (Nov 20, 2015)

Test is test, but i always use the longest ester possible, and pins ED, why? More regular levels on the hormones, they dont fluctuate too much.

Less colats.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 20, 2015)

You're missing out on peak plasma levels. Flatline hormone levels aren't natural, your body expects peaks and troughs.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 20, 2015)

Test 400.... ....


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 20, 2015)

I like to mix fast and slow esters and end with only fast esters...


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 20, 2015)

Cyp for Lyf.......


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> You're missing out on peak plasma levels. Flatline hormone levels aren't natural, your body expects peaks and troughs.



But your body can also self-regulate to contol estradiol...  It cannot when exogenous Test is introduced.   Just something to consider.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 21, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> But your body can also self-regulate to contol estradiol...  It cannot when exogenous Test is introduced.   Just something to consider.


Is this mega from ology?


----------



## Megatron28 (Nov 21, 2015)

jolter604 said:


> Is this mega from ology?



No.  It is mega from UGB.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> You're missing out on peak plasma levels. Flatline hormone levels aren't natural, your body expects peaks and troughs.



Exogenous testosterone is not natural so why not continue the tradition by flat lining an elevated level ? Let the women on their period go through peaks & troughs. I'd rather not ride that roller coaster.







[/IMG]

I'm the blonde dude & that other guy is my brother Tool.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 21, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Exogenous testosterone is not natural so why not continue the tradition by flat lining an elevated level ? Let the women on their period go through peaks & troughs. I'd rather not ride that roller coaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're also not a powerlifter


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> You're also not a powerlifter



True, but if I was I would raise the dosage around game day rather than run a whole cycle of highs and lows. Makes it easier to avoid a low on game day.

This 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]

Tro's getting a boner.


----------

